# Black Warrior FT Report



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Open judges have an excellent first series setup under adverse weather conditions. Triple with two retired that is getting plenty of answers in this 90plus dog Open. Forecast is for rain throughout the day and windy.

Sounds like great duck hunting weather!


----------



## L J Monlezun (Mar 8, 2007)

Any word on the derby? I have dog # 10 running with Dan Devos.


----------



## Doug Main (Mar 26, 2003)

Mr Booty said:


> Open judges have an excellent first series setup under adverse weather conditions. Triple with two retired that is getting plenty of answers in this 90plus dog Open. Forecast is for rain throughout the day and windy.
> 
> Sounds like great duck hunting weather!


Can anyone give a more detailed desription of the test in the 1st series of the Open?


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Doug Main said:


> Can anyone give a more detailed desription of the test in the 1st series of the Open?


Not exactly sure what you are looking for?

The judges found a field with good cover which is hard to do at the Al. State Cattle Ranch. Longest bird is about 200 yards. The two long birds down the middle are tight but, not a mom and pop, both retire. They are also mostly downwind as there is some variable wind at times because of the weather conditions. Last bird down is the flyer off to the side a bit. With about a third of the dogs already run, there seems to be about a 35%-40% completion rate without handling.


----------



## 3 black dogs (Jan 31, 2005)

any call backs # 


Chris


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

30 or so dogs still to run in the first series of the open. 99 dogs entered don't know how many running. I think they stopped at about dog 50. 

Gene


----------



## equus (Sep 23, 2007)

Any word from the Derby, Thanks


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Mr Booty said:


> Not exactly sure what you are looking for?
> 
> The judges found a field with good cover which is hard to do at the Al. State Cattle Ranch. Longest bird is about 200 yards. The two long birds down the middle are tight but, not a mom and pop, both retire. They are also mostly downwind as there is some variable wind at times because of the weather conditions. Last bird down is the flyer off to the side a bit. With about a third of the dogs already run, there seems to be about a 35%-40% completion rate without handling.


This is good description  ... thanks! I wondered, too


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Surely, someone has some news from the Open by now????? Would be appreciated!!!

JS


----------



## Russell Archer (Jul 8, 2004)

Terrible Cell phone connection...so only partial Derby results.

1st....Vallin.....Dakota
2nd...Ledford..Louie
3rd....Jason Baker...Pink
4th....Moody....?


----------



## Matt G (Nov 4, 2004)

Quick note on the AM setup.....Flyer shot first, then long middle retired, then short standout bird. Pick up one (most have picked-up the short standout) and then run a blind tight to the back-side of the flyer station. Come back and pickup the flyer and then the retired. Report is quite a few handles and pick-ups.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Not there but description of Am 1st, with out of order flyer and blind, got me wondering. How many would select the flyer first to avoid running the blind with the flyer still down? Think many dogs would not comfortably want to go back in for the flyer right after you handled them off of it to run the blind. Or would you pick up go bird first, run blind, flyer, retired?


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

I just heard they called @ 30 dogs back in the Open.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Breck said:


> Not there but description of Am 1st, with out of order flyer and blind, got me wondering. How many would select the flyer first to avoid running the blind with the flyer still down? Think many dogs would not comfortably want to go back in for the flyer right after you handled them off of it to run the blind. Or would you pick up go bird first, run blind, flyer, retired?


I'm sure the handlers are trying it several different ways. I'd watch the way Sam Milton approaches it with his dog, then consider that a strong option. Your idea makes sense but would have to see the step up and what the dogs are doing as well as the wind.

Big congrats to the Frenchman, Laarree Clement (pronounced Cle mon) from New Iberia, La. and his dog Dakota on winning the Derby! That's more than enough points in making the Derby list.


----------



## hntnlabs (Feb 29, 2008)

Any news on the Q?
Thanks


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

The way the set up was in the AM it really wasn't where you would want to select off the last bird down. It was about 50-75 at most from the line and just to the left of the middle retired. Middle retired was just off the back side of the last bird down and probably at 130 yards. The flyer was shot first from right to left about 175 yards. The next bird was the retired bird thrown left to right and then the short dink bird thrown right to left. The blind ran off the back side of the flyer and was to be picked up after the first mark. Probably 20 yards off the flyer station and 30 or so yards past it. The blind was planted before the marks thrown. It was a test that got lots of answers on every bird. The test was attempted several ways but I didn't see anyone who selected off the last bird down. Some picked up the flyer after the blind and some picked up the retired after the blind . Wind was right to left most all day. It was a short tight test. Flyer falls made several runs interesting. I liked the test. 

Every bird in the set up got answers and probably fairly evenly divided. 



The Q was just getting started around 1:30 pm. 


Derby results were 
1. Vallin
2. Ledford- 
3. Jason Baker
4. Moody- Tank. 

The open land blind was a double parallel blind along a gravel road. The short blind was just to the left of the road probably 150 yards and the longer blind you stayed on the road past the short blind and then crossed it to the right and up the hill. Probably 225 or so yards. the blinds were run in the same area where the marks were in the first series. Not in the same fall locations but in the same test area. There were 30 back to the land blinds. Saw some good work on the blinds and some tough times. Pretty tough series.. 

Gene


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Thanks for the report Gene, I hope Blew does well!

21 Open dogs to the water blind in the morning. Morning temps are suppose to be around 26-28 degrees. What happened to all our Springtime weather? Won't be a Toms gobbling in the morning being as cold as it is!


----------



## Trykon (Oct 22, 2007)

anyone have a list of the dogs still in the open?


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

got me thinking, running the blind first would probably be a good idea, if the dog got out of the area a bit and picked the blind up.. not good.. how close is the blind to the flyer?


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

I was at the derby. I may be wrong but I think Jason Baker got fourth and Moody third. Jason also got the reserve jam and several jams. He had 7 dogs in the last series.

Dan Devos ran three dogs in the last series and had one pick-up and two jams.

Thanks to Pam Park and the judges for putting on a tough but fair derby.

The dog work was impressive.


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

I was wrong. Jason did get 3rd and Moody 4th. Also, 13 back to the open water blind.


----------



## Bill (Mar 1, 2008)

Do you mean 13 back after the water blind to go on to the 4th??


----------



## L J Monlezun (Mar 8, 2007)

Any word on the qualifying? 

Do you know which dogs Dan Devos jammed with in the debry? I had dog #10 yellow lab female "rio".


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Judge's instructions on the Open water blind;

JUST BRING BACK THE BIRD!

21 dogs running and could be as high as two-thirds failure.
EXTREMELY TOUGH.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Mr Booty said:


> Judge's instructions on the Open water blind;
> 
> JUST BRING BACK THE BIRD!
> 
> ...


..wow...did you see the blind? thanks..


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Judy Chute said:


> ..wow...did you see the blind? thanks..


No I didn't see it.

The person that I was talking to was getting ready to run a dog so, not much detail other than it was long and had everything but the kitchen sink in it.


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Am results- 27 or so to the water blind. Shoreline water blind on a point off a point. Brought 13 dogs to last series of AM. Very Long triple. Middle flyer 175 yards. long left at 500 yards long right at 470 yards both outside marks retired. Long entry into water. Big Dog Test for sure. 

Winner Rick Mock- Skeeter. 
Second- Steve O'connel - Bull. 
Third- Tommy Parish- Jake
Fourth- Timmy Juneau- Whiskey. 
RJ- Rick Mock- Cadillac
Jams, Sam Milton- Levi and Porky. Wally Riffle- Tara. Tommy Parish- Chevy
I think there was 1 other jams. 

Congratulations to all placements and jams. These dogs are on a roll. Rick has won two I think this Spring. Bull seems to always be there in the end. And Whiskey titled out this spring and is looking good. Judges did a nice job. 

Gene


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Congrats to Kip and Blue for winning the Open!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats Rick and other placements too!!!!


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Congrats to training buds Rick and Timmy (Mark Sehon).


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Congrats Rick and Skeeter, and too bad for that person who didn't buy her as a gun dog!


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Also congrats to Kippy and Blue, when you need a big swim and some guts, Blue gets it done.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

any one know the rest of the open placements and am. placements ?


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Nice weekend for the home crew and friends.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Jason E. said:


> any one know the rest of the open placements and am. placements ?


Open

1st #79 FC-AFC It's All Over Now Baby Blue O/H Kippy Kemp

2nd #83 FTCH Duk Dawg's Ali McCall O/ Woolham H/ Dan Devos

3rd #31 FC-AFC Marsh Prairie Quick Pick O/ Broyles H/ Mark Smith

4th #18 Cc Whitie Beauregard Rogue O/ Benda H/ Chris Ledford

RJ #42 Candlewood's Brother Aaron O/H Connie Cleveland

JAMs 17, 72, 82


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Rumor has it Firemarks Elusive One was expertly handled to a Qualifying 2nd place by Mr. Fogg while Andy was away judging another trial. 

As y'all might recall, Lanier also brought home a little ol' Open win with Jake another time when Andy was judging.

Lanier, can you run my derby dog for me this weekend? 

Melanie

ps Sorry, I don't know any other placements and the only thing I know about the tests is that the first series was a double with a 406 yard retired memory bird.


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

congrats to Lanier, Gassner and Andy, also to Melanie. Now Jay, Hemi, Lucy all Qualified all age out of the Rugby-Rev litter.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> Rumor has it Firemarks Elusive One was expertly handled to a Qualifying 2nd place by Mr. Fogg while Andy was away judging another trial.
> 
> As y'all might recall, Lanier also brought home a little ol' Open win with Jake another time when Andy was judging.
> 
> ...


He'll be a tad _busy_ this coming weekend down in Alabama......;-)

Judging the Open for Mobile regards, 

kg


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

And congrats to Jay Chesshir on getting the RJ in the Q with Sally. She just keeps getting better......as does her handler.

So the Musketeers ROCK, Jay! We're really looking forward to seeing you at CARC this weekend. Will there be snow fergawdsakes? I thought we were leaving all that behind up here in the Frozen Tundra.

Packing polarfleece, benadryl, and Bass Ale regards, Lydia


----------



## Bryan Manning (May 22, 2005)

Sorry no snow in forecast mid to high 60's and sunshine. Should be a good weekend.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

I see where the results have been posted on ee.net.

Another big congrats to the Frenchman Craig Trahan and his young black bitch Roux on winning the 47 dog Qualifying!


----------

